# >>>>The Best MKI (TT) of 2012<<<<



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

First and foremost I stole this idea from the a4 (b5) guys. There are more and more new people on here everyday and its hard to keep track of everyone. This will help us meet everyone and will let you show off your car.
*Here is how it works*
You have from now until Christmas (December 25th 2012) to sum up what is in your opinion the best picture of your car. You will then take it and submit it to me via PM. Your PM should include
-Name
-Model info (225 vs. 180), color (interior and exterior)
-Any modifications to date (no expected to be done soon mods)
-Link to your picture (must be of decent resolution) 
***You dont need to have a show car or a 500hp car to participate, although it would be in your best interest to have some mods done.***
Now for the rules....
*RULES*
1 The person (owner of the car) must be a member of vwvortex/fourtitude.
2 The owner of the car must be the submitter (no nominations please) 
3 The car must be a MKI TT
This is designed to bring our close knit community closer together. If you do not wish to participate you don't have to, but this will help us make new friends. Also I would like to add that this is open to everyone. From OG's to n00bs.
*The goal*
I will bump this thread periodically to help remind everyone. I would suggest that if you plan to participate that you bookmark this thread or comment so you can find it again. After you have submitted your info and picture I will add it to this thread. The picture that you submit will be final. this means you will not be able to change it once I post it in this thread. After December 25th I will Go back through and make a POLL thread with all of the participating members cars and mod lists. Everyone will then have until the new year to vote on their favorite car. Once the votes are in someone should then have the prestigious title of TT of the year. Hopefully this will catch on and continue for years to come. 
So the question is who wants to play?:thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Love this idea - I'm in! Great motivation!


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*Best of 2012*

1,2,3, do it!!!!


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

is it fair to post the vortex names of people when they submit? I have a good idea of who and what I am up against, but it would add a little bit of friendly competition and maybe force me to make some mods


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I was going to post both user names and first names so we can all get to know each other. Depends what everybody else would like. I do understand some may not want others to know their names and I respect that.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I was going to post both user names and first names so we can all get to know each other. Depends what everybody else would like. I do understand some may not want others to know their names and I respect that.


I am cool with both, but i do understand as well. Usernames would still give me some motivation!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Great Idea man :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Great Idea man :thumbup:


I would say thanks but like I said before I can't take credit.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Also to help spread the word everyone should link this thread in their signature!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I would say thanks but like I said before I can't take credit.


Well it was a great idea to bring it to this forum :laugh:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

This is a great idea. It will put a "face" on everyone who participates. The "face" being their TT.
I hope this thread fills up. :snowcool:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mbaron said:


> This is a great idea. It will put a "face" on everyone who participates. The "face" being their TT.
> I hope this thread fills up. :snowcool:


That's my plan. I just hope that there aren't any sore losers out there. I intend for this to bring us closer together and don't want it to start anything. But of course the winner does have some bragging rights:laugh:


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

good idea!! it should B fun, im inopcorn::laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I was going to post both user names and first names so we can all get to know each other. Depends what everybody else would like. I do understand some may not want others to know their names and I respect that.


Yeah, I don't think I'd want to post my real name on here.

Oh, wait.

:sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Why wouldn't you want people to know your name though? That's part of being in the community.

Can I make a suggestion though? I think we should do it more than just one time though. This thread will get lost for 8 months until the end of the year. Why not do it mid summer and then end of year? That way you get to vote 2 times a year and people can see more progress on the moddings they've done. Plus there's more participation that way. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So same idea but 6 months at a time? Like best of winter/summer? I could deal with that. Thoughts everyone?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> So same idea but 6 months at a time? Like best of winter/summer? I could deal with that. Thoughts everyone?


exactly.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I like that. That way it keeps activity up too!

Edit: Also once we get enough activity, we could do different categories.

Having like a monthly "Car of the Month" - "Car of the season (promoting the season as well... Snow, Fall, Spring, Summer shots ect.) and then do a Car of the year which could be any of the previous winners or just someone new? 

Just an Idea :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What months should we do? November-April and May-October or January-June and July-December?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorta Based off of TempTT suggestion

We could even do it quarterly so people feel like they have even more of a chance of winning and the thread wouldn't get lost at that point! We could even say that the persons car can only win one of the quarters. So you would have four people a year to win it. Winter, Spring, Summer and fall champions! Then out of the four finalist the whole community votes on the year end winner. Which would be the forum CHAMP! :thumbup:

Those are my thoughts on it let me know what you guys think :sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Actually I like that. Every 4 seasons then the 4 winners will be finalists for the Tt of the year.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Actually I like that. Every 4 seasons then the 4 winners will be finalists for the Tt of the year.


Yup exactly... Kinda like the playoffs :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Id say that one would work the best! Skeet Skeet, you rock! 

Youre da boss on this one Played, I vote Skeets Idea. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Tempes_TT said:


> Id say that one would work the best! Skeet Skeet, you rock!
> 
> Youre da boss on this one Played, I vote Skeets Idea. :thumbup:


Thanks bro :beer:

By the way fellas my actual name is Gavin :laugh: I'd like to get to know everybody that always post up on the forums. I just haven't had my car in the condition to go to any shows and meet everyone :facepalm: So feel free to Kinda share a name :thumbup:

Played I vote mine too :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I guess that means people should start sending me submissions for winter. You have until march 20th 
Spring is march 20th-June 20th
Summer is June 20th-September 22nd
Fall is September 22nd-December 21
Then from the 21st-December 31st will be TT of the year voting time. As for the other 4 seasons the voting time will be 5 days long and will be the 5 days before the start of the new season. 
If we can all agree on this I will change my first post to reflect the changes. I want to be 100% sure that this is what everyone wants.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

How about we integrate my idea with this on since it's so similar.? Why don't we just make a calendar? TTOTY gets the cover? The 12 runners up get months, and we do a groups collage for the back cover? Thoughts?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm down but I've been thinking and I'm afraid now that we will run out of TT's lol. I don't want to repeat winners year after year.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I say the calender be a separate thread/idea altogether. Both are awesome ideas and both will get people in the community involved.

I like the 4 seasons idea for sure.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I doubt we will have a problem. With as much as we change our cars, we will have plenty of variety. But I think getting your car on the cover would be pretty sick for TTOTY status:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll make a poll later and we can have everyone vote. Then the winning idea will be used.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I think this is going to turn out great fellas :thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I think this is going to turn out great fellas :thumbup:


What makes me daily check this Forum they ask, i answer .......:heart:*MEMBERS*:heart:

TT'ers Roll out!

subscribed 
opcorn:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

IN to see some awesome rides!!!ic:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Make sure you guys vote in the poll so we can decide how to go about with the game! Everyone needs to vote!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Noah you're the only one I've received so far I thought people would be jumping on this right away!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll have new pics in the spring with the new wheels so I'm patiently waiting for this one


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I see no problem with that. I feel like the competition will really pick up once the weather warms up and the winter projects start rolling out:thumbup:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I see no problem with that. I feel like the competition will really pick up once the weather warms up and the winter projects start rolling out:thumbup:


 I agree, im still waiting on SEM to produce more manifolds before my build is done  although I'm a little ticked at myself for going all suspension and motor with no visuals.. Gotta make up for that!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Noah you're the only one I've received so far I thought people would be jumping on this right away!


 Weather is def a factor, being winter and all, not much ability to get out and be creative.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Weather is def a factor, being winter and all, not much ability to get out and be creative.


 Damn winter


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm In, I need to get some new wheels!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Better hurry up


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im gonna hold out till my 3 exterior mods are complete before i post up which should be done before mid March as i have UDs to attend. 
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds good :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep I'm with everyone else on the waiting train, except I'm waiting for an ethanol dyno sheet... :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's a legit reason


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

My car is just not picture worthy yet....but it will be soon!

will wait for suspension (on the way) and wheels (shopping around, the hardest decision of my life - even harder than getting married) :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm in just need to get it together


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

So where are we on this?? I wanna see the hotness!!!

Is it monthly, seasonally? Qtrly, yearly? Submission deadlines?? Come on now inquiring minds want to know:laugh::heart:


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Im in on this too. Just waiting to finish the body kit and get wheels soon!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Click the links in my sig. I believe you want to click the last one


----------

